# Isolato



## Agró

Salve a tutti. Cosa sarebbe un 'isolato' qui?

"X (nome del latitante) era nascosto nell’abitazione di un amico a Y (nome della città), il feudo della sua organizzazione, a pochi *isolati* di distanza dalla casa dei suoi famigliari" (La Stampa, oggi).

Grazie.


----------



## gatogab

a pochi *isolati*  = a pocas cuadras.


----------



## ursu-lab

In Spagna, invece, un isolato è una "manzana".


----------



## Agró

Isolato (dal latino _insula_?)


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, dal latino insula. Solo che isolato è di genere maschile.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, dal latino insula. Solo che isolato è di genere maschile.


 
Cuatro cuadras cuadradas hacen un *isolato* (cuadrado)


----------



## infinite sadness

In italiano non credo esista questa differenza tra cuadras e cuadrados, almeno io conosco solo _isolato_, inteso come quadrato di case.


----------



## 0scar

Si la pregunta es  qué quiere decir *isolato,* la respuesta es* manzana*.
Si hay que traducir "a pochi *isolati* di distanza" la respuesta es "a pocas *cuadras* de distancia"


----------



## Neuromante

Cambia entre Sudamérica y España.

Hay un hilo que trata el tema y donde se explica los usos y los significados de cada una de las dos palabras (Que no coinciden con el uso que se les da) Un hilo bastante interesante.


----------



## gatogab

Lo que nosotros llamamos *"cuadras" *los italianos llaman *"traverse".*



> ... a pochi *isolati* di distanza dalla casa dei suoi familiari"
> Cosa sarebbe un 'isolato' qui?


Significa que vivía cerca de sus familiares.
Cioè, a poche traverse, perchè non esiste in castigliano dire "vivía a pocas manzanas", ma "a pocas cuadras", per far capire che era vicino.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues no Gatogab, no. Existe en castellano lo de "a pocas manzanas" En toda España se dice "a pocas manzanas" y un español nunca te dirá "a pocas cuadras". Ni un solo español lo hará, que quede claro. Por el resto de los países no puedo hablar, por ninguno de ellos, hará falta hispano parlante s de cada país para saber qué se diría en cada país.


Ya he dicho que hay un hilo sobre el tema en el foro.


----------



## infinite sadness

gatogab said:


> Lo que nosotros llamamos *"cuadras" *los italianos llaman *"traverse".*
> 
> 
> Significa que vivía cerca de sus familiares.
> Cioè, a poche traverse, perchè non esiste in castigliano dire "vivía a pocas manzanas", ma "a pocas cuadras", per far capire che era vicino.


In realtà, "a poche traverse" non è un'espressione che si userebbe in italiano.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> In realtà, "a poche traverse" non è un'espressione che si userebbe in italiano.


 
IS, ti assicuro al 100% che quì, Puglia sud, la sento spesso questa frase, mi è familiare. Mi riferisco alle traverse.
Esempio:
A:dove abiti?
B:un paio di traverse dopo il semaforo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Si capisce il senso, però io avrei detto "alla seconda traversa dopo il semaforo".
Invece non credo che si usi "abito a poche traverse da gatogab". 
Certo si comprende, però è più normale dire "abito a pochi isolati da..."


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Si capisce il senso, però io avrei detto "alla seconda traversa dopo il semaforo".
> Invece non credo che si usi "abito a poche traverse da gatogab".
> Certo si comprende, però è più normale dire "abito a pochi isolati da..."



Sono d'accordo con IS, nemmeno dalle mie (ex)parti si usa "traversa" con quel senso così generico. 
Probabilmente si tratta di un uso locale.

PS: è inutile continuare la discussione, no? È come se ci mettessimo a discutere se "automobile" si dice "coche" o "carro". I due termini non sono interscambiabili nei diversi paesi, neanche con tutta la buona volontà di 'sto mondo...

isolato (Italia):
1) manzana (Spagna)
2) cuadra (America Latina, se non mi sbaglio in tutta l'AL)


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Si capisce il senso, però io avrei detto "alla seconda traversa dopo il semaforo".
> Invece non credo che si usi "abito a poche traverse da gatogab".
> Certo si comprende, però è più normale dire "abito a pochi isolati da..."


 
¿Qué lo haya soñado?


----------



## elitaliano

Scusate ma:

un *isolato* è un gruppo di edifici contigui separati da altri analoghi gruppi da strade. Chiaramente il termine deriva per similitudine da isola, circondata dal  mare (le strade che circondano l'isolato); poi che in spagnolo si dica _manzana_ o _cuadra_ è altra questione.

*U*na *traversa *invece  è una strada, che ne taglia (attraversa) un'altra di solito perpendicolarmente.


----------



## gatogab

elitaliano said:


> una *traversa *invece è una strada, che ne taglia (attraversa) un'altra di solito perpendicolarmente.


Allora posso dire di abitare a tre traverse oltre la piazza?
Una manzana è un isolato.
Una traversa è una cuadra.
L'incontro tra una* cuadra* e l'altra si chiama *esquina*
El encuentro entre una *traversa* y otra se llama *angolo.*


----------



## honeyheart

En cualquier momento, este thread tiene más posts borrados que no.



Agró said:


> Cosa sarebbe un 'isolato' qui?
> 
> "X (nome del latitante) era nascosto nell’abitazione di un amico a Y (nome della città), il feudo della sua organizzazione, a pochi *isolati* di distanza dalla casa dei suoi famigliari" (La Stampa, oggi).


Espero que Agró no lo tome a mal, pero me pregunto cómo es que la traducción del diccionario no fue suficiente para conocer el significado del término:

*isolato*
*agg.*
aislado
*s.m.*
manzana f. 

Ni siquiera da lugar a malentendidos, teniendo "manzana", en España, el mismo uso que se le da en el texto citado a "isolato", porque no hay modo de que la oración pueda confundirse con:

_"Il latitante era nascosto da un amico, a poche *mele* di distanza dalla casa dei suoi famigliari."_


----------



## Agró

honeyheart said:


> En cualquier momento, este thread tiene más posts borrados que no.
> 
> 
> Espero que Agró no lo tome a mal, pero me pregunto cómo es que la traducción del diccionario no fue suficiente para conocer el significado del término:
> 
> *isolato*
> *agg.*
> aislado
> *s.m.*
> manzana f.
> 
> Ni siquiera da lugar a malentendidos, teniendo "manzana", en España, el mismo uso que se le da en el texto citado a "isolato", porque no hay modo de que la oración pueda confundirse con:
> 
> _"Il latitante era nascosto da un amico, a poche *mele* di distanza dalla casa dei suoi famigliari."_


Pues porque ni se me ocurrió buscarlo, lo cual es imperdonable. Ni podía imaginarme que pudiera tener un sentido tan distinto a lo obvio. _Mea culpa_.

Siento haber dado pie a tan mal rollo.


----------



## El tano trucho

Magari questa confusione può derivare in parte anche dal fatto che in Europa/Italia le strade non tendono così spesso ad essere ortogonali fra di loro.
Per quel che possa servire, ribadirei che qui in Arg. "manzana" si riferisce all'*area* occupata da un gruppo di edifici dentro un quadrilatero di strade ("la embajada de Alemania ocupa una manzana entera"), mentre "cuadra" si riferisce alla *distanza* lineare fra due strade (più o meno) parallele, cioè la *lunghezza di un lato di una 'manzana'*. Qui a Bs.As., poi, una 'cuadra' corrisponde a _circa _100 metri.
"Traversa" l'ho sentito e si capisce, ma a dir la verità non lo uso né mi pare che dalle mie parti (Nord-Est) si usi spesso. L'idea che ho io è che 'traversa' sia più chiaramente comprensibile nel caso in cui si parli di una distanza lungo una sola strada (più o meno dritta); mentre 'isolato' può capirsi anche quando la distanza non sia in linea retta.


Saludos,
ETT


----------



## gatogab

El tano trucho said:


> *'traversa'* comprensibile *nel caso in cui si parli di una distanza lungo una sola strada (più o meno dritta)*


Sí, es lo que he querido decir.
Gracias.

PD
De todos modos, la familia del tipa vivía a pocas *"cuadras".*


----------

